# New Years Stormy Walk



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Just been out for a walk along the Headland and took a few stormy snaps. One side of the Heugh breakwater pier is as calm as a pond and the other side is... well... a bit choppy shall we say!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful place and nice watch too. Did you take these pics with your camera or phone ? Is the weather always like this over there ? I'm a fan of grey/moody weather but those massive waves and the sounds that they probably produce would give me constant headaches...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Gimli :thumbsup:

They're just iPhone shots... but with a bit of focus in the correct place they come out pretty well normally. Yup, it's about 5 mins drive from my house and apart from summer there's usually a decent swell on the North Sea.


----------

